# Male or Female



## Ursulo (May 31, 2015)

Hi was wondering if anyone can tell me the gender on these two azureus. My friend gave them to me but he didnt know the sex. Both get along well. I think the the one on the first picture might be a male but want to see if anyone can confirm it. The second one is a bit bigger and the toes are all smaller than the first one. Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

First one looks like a male, and I really can't tell easily on the second one but based on your description, it sounds like the second is a female.
Bryan


----------



## Ursulo (May 31, 2015)

Thanks for taking the time to answer my question.


----------



## Itsalltender (Sep 6, 2014)

Yeah first one I'd definitely male.


----------

